# Buffalo Leather of the Rockies?



## bonyroany (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello, I bought a Buffalo Leather of the Rockies bridle about a year ago that has sparkly turquoise inlay and I just got a matching pair of spur straps this Christmas. While I absolutely love them, I'm starting to feel nervous about the fact that they are made in India. The bridle is still somewhat stiff after a few coats of oil, but they seem to be pretty good for the most part. It's nothing like the India leather English saddle I learned to ride in. Is BLR good quality? It seems to be, but I'm very leery of India leather, and did not realize it was made in India until I got the spur straps. Any help would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Leather from India is made from Water Buffalo, from what I have heard and seen it is a strong close grained leather, but tends to be stiff.

Only advice I can offer is to inspect it for cracks and fatigue before each use and you should be fine


.


----------



## bonyroany (Jun 13, 2012)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> Leather from India is made from Water Buffalo, from what I have heard and seen it is a strong close grained leather, but tends to be stiff.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! The bridle is less stiff than it was before and this stuff seems to be a lot better than most of the India leather I've dealt with in the past, but just the fact that the tag said "Made in India" scared me. LOL.


----------

